# First Time Shooter



## Cowboy_Tone (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok I'm new to shooting, and as of today have never shot a gun before in my life. I want to start going to the shooting range here and learn the trade. My dad use to collect guns but passed away before I could learn anything from him.

I always here, start w/ a 9mm, start w/ a .22, start w/ this, start w/ that..... What is the best gun to start off with?

Also, how is the power of a hand gun measured? For example is 9mm the widthe of the bullet, if so what's the size difference between that and a .22? is 22 the MM also? Need some info please.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

What part of Texas are you in? We have enough members spread throughout the state that someone probably live near you, and can show you some safety rules, pointers, etc.

What you start with will depend on what your shooting buddy has. Caliber does relate to size, and the best way to see the difference is to hold each in your hand.

Find a buddy. Or go to the range/gun shop and ask for instruction.

Hands on is way better than forum talk.

WM


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 to Wandering Man

Partial answer:

If it is a .XX caliber, it's a ROUGH measurement in inches: .22, .38, .357, .44, etc.

If it is a 9mm, 10mm, etc... you guessed it, it's a metric caliber.

That said, .380ACP, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, and 9mm, are basically all the same diameter. .44 is actually about .41", and some of the others are marketing hype too... but you'll learn a lot here, and more hands on...

Welcome, and enjoy!!!!

Do a lot of research at wikipedia... They have lots of info on different guns, and calibers. Sometimes biased, but mostly correct.



PS... If you're buying purely a learning plinker, buy a 22LR. If it's for home/self defense also, buy a 9mm. 9mm ammo is the cheapest centerfire, defensive caliber, and fine as a man-stopper. .22LR is insufficient for defense most of the time, but is CHEAP CHEAP to shoot.

By one, don't look back, and shoot a LOT, then refine your taste, and buy up.

My $0.02

JeffWard


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't add anything to Jeff's answer.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

X2 on jeffs post!

I think in hind sight I'd wished I'd started with a .22 because it is cheep to shoot (you'll shoot more) and you can learn and practice all of the diffrent techniques that lead to good marksmanship without having to deal with the recoil of a more powerful pistol. If you buy a nice .22 you will most likely keep it for life. When you are ready for more power all the skill you built with the .22 will serve you well. If that makes sense you could look at the Browning Buckmark or the Ruger Mark series pistols just to name a few worth buying.
I started my pistol career with a Smith & Wesson 586 6" barreled .357. It actually stunted the growth of my shooting skills because I was HUGELY distracted by the recoil. As soon as I set aside my inflated manhood and started shooting .38 Specials in it, I started to really learn how to shoot instead of sights on target and flinch when pulling trigger and hoping I hit close to were I aimed. It really came home to me when I'd loose count of my shots and pull the trigger on an empty chamber it was sad and pretty funny at the same time. There is a lot more to shooting than point and pull the trigger. If you learn the fundimentals you will be a better and happier shooter. Trigger control, propper breathing and grip all add up to better shot placement.
Welcome to the Shooting world and good luck. :smt023

P.S.
Take an NRA pistol safety class. If the instructor is any good he will show you some propper shooting techniques as well as how to propperly handle your pistol.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with Jeff, find somethin cheap, Glock 19 is an excellent firearm for home defense, concealed carry, and range time. Rent guns from the range, ask the guys at the range to show you different ammo, hold the guns, the bullets, etc...some cartridges are longer than others, like a .38 and a .357magnum are the same diameter, but the magnum is (naturally) longer in the casing...more gunpowder behind the same projectile, faster velocity, more kinetic energy, penetration, etc....when it comes to the world of guns, EVERYONE has an opinion on "the best" this and that. take it all with a grain of salt. research terminal ballistics and gelatin tests, see what you like to shoot and what gun feels good to you. defensively speaking it doesnt matter what cal your gun is if you dont feel confident with it and cant put the rounds where they need to go. Welcome to the community :smt033


----------



## Cowboy_Tone (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advise, I'll definately take it and run with it... I do want to get good at shooting, and alot of the people I talk to recommend a 9 mm, except my brother who thinks it's a "girl gun."


----------



## Cowboy_Tone (Mar 9, 2008)

To answer your question Wandering Man, I live in Corpus Christi, TX.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Cowboy_Tone said:


> Thanks everyone for your advise, I'll definately take it and run with it... I do want to get good at shooting, and alot of the people I talk to recommend a 9 mm, except my brother who thinks it's a "girl gun."


Well lets see here.....My manly .45ACP cost me $29.99 for a box of 100 Winchester White Box target ammo at Wal Mart. 100 rounds of the same stuff for 9mm is $19.99......I love my 45 but I'm sure thinking about a 9mm. Now if you want 22 you can have a brick of like 500 for under $10.00 I believe it was. You can burn a hundred rounds in less than 1 hour of very leisurely shooting so that 9mm starts to look pretty good don't it. A lot of guys here depend on their 9s for personal protection so maybe your bro has got his head somewere it don't belong....all in fun of course :smt033


----------

